# 07 Party Pics



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

As usually the DH & I were running around like crazy people as guests were arriving so I didn't get any shots of the decor. I don't even have any shots of my favorite area or final pics of the morgue wall.

Anywho, here's a link to our pics, look in the background & you can catch some of the decor.

(don't laugh at the red on my nose) Why didn't someone tell me!  I think it was around 3 am, maybe nobody could see it at that point. LOL

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602650542431/


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

*Trippin' to Shakedown Street*

Now THAT looks like a party! Whats tragic is that the rumor lingers of no party NEXT year! Eddies lookinmg good by the way, I know you still want to add hair, but looking good!


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like a great part, Jackie....I saw mention of the stripper pole on another thread -- really funny! 
Was that a karaoke set up?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Croglin.....too bad you and the misses couldn't make it. Still hangin on to takin the year off.

Thanks Mummy Dearest. No Karaoke. Just air band. Sounds corny I know, but the guest seem to have fun with it. I was pretty hesitant about the whole pole thing, but luckily it didn't get too much action.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks like you had a great time and that's more important than the fact that you looked like rudolph haha


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Ms Meeple - Rudolph...LOL That's what I said too. I met a girlfriend for lunch that is in some of those pics & I was telling her about the rudolph nose & how embarrassed I was about it.

Oh well, I had fun. Actually got a little intoxicated this year. (bet you never guessed that)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ohhh so you weren't getting ready for the next big holiday. The red nose was actually the result of too much alcohol


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL I think the devil gave me my red nose.  

(I gave a friend of mine a hug goodbye. Her whole face was painted red.)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ok, now I have heard people say that the devil made them do it but never heard anyone say that the devil gave them a red nose lol

Our Darth Maul left her markings behind on selected guests (myself included lol) In holland they give you three kisses on the cheek! 

MsM


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

looks like our party! wow! that looks like fun. love the props, especially the lawn chair scellys and singer with the maiden shirt.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks COTN!

I was pretty dissapointed with myself for not getting better pics. There are so many props not in the pictures. Like our morgue wall with drawers that opened and had bodies in them. Or the skellies climbing a post onto the roof. Oh well. 

The singer was supposed to be Eddie from the Iron Maiden album covers but I couldn't find the right wig. Did you catch his head spinning? Oh & Lola, our pole dancer's tassles spun.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

MsMeeple - LOL What can I say, not your everyday excuses from this gal! 

Here's another funny story about our devil. Not only did she leave traces of red makeup around (not sure how it got on the wall along the staircase, about 3 foot up....crawling maybe) but she was wearing a red feather boa as well. The next day the DH said he was looking for the dead red chicken......we had red feathers EVERYWHERE, well maybe not everywhere.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Jackielantern said:


> MsMeeple - LOL What can I say, not your everyday excuses from this gal!
> 
> Here's another funny story about our devil. Not only did she leave traces of red makeup around (not sure how it got on the wall along the staircase, about 3 foot up....crawling maybe) but she was wearing a red feather boa as well. The next day the DH said he was looking for the dead red chicken......we had red feathers EVERYWHERE, well maybe not everywhere.


OMG, I'm wondering if we had the same person at our parties lol

Last year, Darth Maul came as part of a dead new years eve couple...complete with boa and confetti. Her boa was black however, so we were searching for the dead black chicken the next day....plus finding confetti EVERYWHERE lol










Does she look familiar? was she at your party as well? haha

I think we should forget about taking away car keys at the door and make them turn in their boas instead 

MsM


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice pictures! 

Looking at those pictures is making me halloween now.  There's always next year though and I'm gonna make sure to have a party. =]

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

MsMeeple - Nope, different gal.  Sadly I don't have a picture of the devil. I kinda forgot about the camera for awhile, then someone else was taking pictures really late & she didn't catch one of her. Do you end up with bits & pieces of costumes each year? We've acquired an arm, couple of toy guns, devil horns, a halo, billy bob teeth, and a few hats and a couple of fake eyelashes.  Oh & booze - we always end up with a collection of this & that.

Bewtiched - Thanks & your welcome. The parties are fun, but the clean-up is unbelievable.

p.s. I found another red feather in the linen closet this weekend


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

Jackie -- I keep all of those misc pieces of costumes and put them in a big bucket by the front door. Then if someone shows up and isn't dressed up, I can fish out something from the bucket so they can be in on the fun too. I even go my dad at the party for a little while, and dressed him up with a pirate patch, earing, and hook hand!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

That's a good idea Mummy!

The DH & I could outfit quite a few people after 12 years of parties, just with our costumes. God forbid we ever use a costume twice. LOL

We are taking 2008 off in the party dept. Whew!! I'm relieved. I really can have fun with the yard now!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Jackielantern said:


> MsMeeple - Nope, different gal.  Sadly I don't have a picture of the devil. I kinda forgot about the camera for awhile, then someone else was taking pictures really late & she didn't catch one of her. Do you end up with bits & pieces of costumes each year? We've acquired an arm, couple of toy guns, devil horns, a halo, billy bob teeth, and a few hats and a couple of fake eyelashes.  Oh & booze - we always end up with a collection of this & that.
> 
> Bewtiched - Thanks & your welcome. The parties are fun, but the clean-up is unbelievable.
> 
> p.s. I found another red feather in the linen closet this weekend


In the linen closet eh? That wouldn't confuse me but interest me hahaha
Yeah we end up with costume odds and ends each year....teeth, pitchforks, brooms, misc. hands lol No one seems to miss them as no one has ever asked me if I found something of theirs. So I save everything and see if I can use it for another party or prop.

MsM


----------

